# Dump find! Yba-1



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

I found a traynor yba1 in a scrap bin today! I is not wet or full of water but it's beat! Is there anything I should do before I plug it in to see if it works? Or should I just take it to someone else? It is compleat and looks all stock but like I said its beat!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Maybe post a gut shot before you apply power.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Keto has a great idea. In addition, post some general pics so we get an idea as to what you are describing as being "beat"...not that I doubt your analysis of the amp.

This might be helpful for the future:

http://www.prowessamplifiers.com/schematics/misc/traynor_bassmaster_yba1a.pdf

Note: the above link can be enlarged and rotated clockwise.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

You may want to build one of these up and plug the amp into it , may save U alot of grief down the road.
Cheers, doug


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Shooter177 said:


> I found a traynor yba1 in a scrap bin today! I is not wet or full of water but it's beat! Is there anything I should do before I plug it in to see if it works? Or should I just take it to someone else? It is compleat and looks all stock but like I said its beat!


These sound great when modded Marshall style! Done it for quite a few guys over the years. Actually, with the big ass output trannies Pete Traynor used I think they sound better! They have more low end "beef"!

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I've got a couple of old Traynors (YBA-1, YBA-4, YGM3) to troubleshoot also. Does anyone know where to find target voltages?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

JHarasym said:


> I've got a couple of old Traynors (YBA-1, YBA-4, YGM3) to troubleshoot also. Does anyone know where to find target voltages?


Target voltages pretty well always tend to fall into certain ranges. B+ on the plates of the output tubes depends on the tube. EL84s run from 350-400 vdc. Same for 6V6s. EL34s and 6L6s typically see 400-500. Preamp tube plates run from 160-240.

Cathodes of preamp tubes with the ubiquitous 1K5 resistor will show a bit over a volt to 2volts tops. With an 820 ohm resistor you'll see half of that.

Virtually all the time you would expect to see readings in those ballparks. A failure would not alter them slightly but rather by a BUNCH! That would be enough to show a fault.

Do the schematics posted at the Velvet Black site or Schematic Heaven not show voltages? Also, the schematic Pete included on the bottom plates of the amps pretty well always showed voltages. If you have the amp, you usually also have the schematic.

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

myself, I would not plug that amp in, before taking it to a tech to look over

a: why is it in the dump? it probably doesn't work
b: if there is something wrong with it you definitely don't want to plug it in, in case it damages the amp further, or worse you get electrocuted
c: taking it to a tech is cheap insurance & for a small investment they can at least tell you what's wrong with it. or if it's fine


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bolero said:


> myself, I would not plug that amp in, before taking it to a tech to look over


This is what I would do also. Find out what needs to be repaired/replaced to get it working and if it is worth the investment. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

You just never know what motivates people to give up on an amp. Some folks are pre-conditioned to think that if something doesn't work, it has to get scrapped. Of course, all of us that know better may have a different take on that, as we realize that it can often be one or two simple or inexpensive to replace items that lead to it's unserviceability.

If it were me, I wouldn't hesitate to pull that baby out of the scrap heap and have a tech investigate further. If it can't resurrected easily, there may be the basis for a good future project or even some spare salvageable parts.


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, took the amp up to the guy that fixixs all my other junk and he was good enuf to go over it with me! Prety awsome, it needs one tube and it has had some mods done to it but he thinks there is nothing wrong with it! He is going to go over the mods and fiugre out what exactly was done and I will find a set of tubes, then hopefully we will fire this beast up!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Shooter177 said:


> Thanks guys, took the amp up to the guy that fixixs all my other junk and he was good enuf to go over it with me! Prety awsome, it needs one tube and it has had some mods done to it but he thinks there is nothing wrong with it! He is going to go over the mods and fiugre out what exactly was done and I will find a set of tubes, then hopefully we will fire this beast up!


Sweet! I'm jealous. I should spend my spare time in dumpsters


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is a interior pic, I will post some of the outside when I get it back together!


----------

